# Sodium chloride bacteriostatic water and hgh



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Iv just read online not to use bacteriostatic water with sodium in as it kills hgh can anyone tell me or know if there's any truth in this?


----------



## loganator (Mar 19, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Iv just read online not to use bacteriostatic water with sodium in as it kills hgh can anyone tell me or know if there's any truth in this?


i would say that's rubbish mate as you are not storing the stuff long enough for it to degrade ....i used bac for about half a dozen kits earier in the year and had good results from all of it


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi what im trying to say is some bac waters contains just BA 0.9.. and others contain both BA 0.9 and sodium chloride 0.9

I think that is right


----------



## Cra16 (Jan 23, 2010)

The online consensus is that the sodium will not break down the GH, in practise I know its good in there for 3 days, never tried longer as tend to use the 10iu in that time.


----------



## ws0158 (Jun 23, 2010)

just ordered sodium bact water, abit worried now


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been using Bac Water with 0.9% NaCl exclusively for best part of 5-6 months now with no issues. Longest I keep a vial is 60 hours.


----------



## KRIS_B (Apr 17, 2011)

Well due to the BA bac water shortage I'm just using 0.9% sodium chloride at the minuite and it's stored for 2.5 days should be ok shouldn't it lads?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Bensif said:


> I've been using Bac Water with 0.9% NaCl exclusively for best part of 5-6 months now with no issues. Longest I keep a vial is 60 hours.


Whats NaCl mate?

I got some bac water today from uk peptides, not alot written on the bottle but it does say BA 0.9 no mention of sodium chloride.

Still none the wiser so iv just played it safe really.

There's so much conflicting stuff on the net on hgh it's unreal, can't even remember where i seen it now.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> Whats NaCl mate?
> 
> I got some bac water today from uk peptides, not alot written on the bottle but it does say BA 0.9 no mention of sodium chloride.
> 
> ...


NaCl is sodium chloride mate. I know what you mean about conflicting info. It's been working for my hgh so I've stuck with it!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

ok mate thanks for the info, probably makes no difference then if your hgh is working, after another google search it seems like there's plenty using it anyway


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

its definitely stable in sodium chloride. just dont introduce bacteria to the vial and it will be fine in the fridge.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Some bacteria can survive in salty environments. I would stick to Bacteriostatic water is BA added instead.


----------

